

The Forgotten Giant Arrows that Guide you Across America - AndyBaker
http://www.messynessychic.com/2013/11/15/the-forgotten-giant-arrows-that-guide-you-across-america/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6453401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6453401)

There are more submissions, some may have discussions, but I've not bothered
to look them up. Many disagree with me, but I think (a) HN is broken in this
regard, and (b) I'm not going to bother any more, except when my Faux-CD[0]
kicks in and makes me. I'm trying to control that, but don't always succeed.

[0] I don't really have OCD[1], but I get twinges of what it must be like.
Just vague hints at the edge of my experience. So it's not fully fledged OCD,
hence the term "Faux-CD"[2]

[1] A friend of mine says he doesn't have OCD, he has CDO, because it has to
be in alphabetical order.[3]

[2] Coined by another friend Matt Parker.[3]

[3] Perhaps the most surprising thing about these sentences is that I have
more than one friend. Or even a friend at all ...

